

Is Apple's aesthetic fundamentally inhuman? - gregdetre
http://edcooke.memrise.com/2011/05/is-apples-aesthetic-fundamentally.html

======
api
In terms of the "cold sterility of their design," I only have this to say:

In industrial design, minimal is a synonym for good.

------
DerekL
Apple won't do things for me for free. They are INHUMAN!!!

